# [Review] Fractal Design Node 304 - Durchdachtes ITX Gehäuse in Edeloptik



## Braineater (14. Juni 2013)

*[Review] Fractal Design Node 304 - Durchdachtes ITX Gehäuse in Edeloptik*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Einleitung und Danksagung
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Technische Daten
Äußeres
Inneres
Montage
Testsystem
Temperaturentwicklung
Lautstärke
Fazit*​*Einleitung und Danksagung*

Mit dem Node 304 bietet Fractal Design ein kompaktes Gehäuse für die Verwendung von ITX/DTX Mainboards an. Der durchdachte Innenaufbau soll dabei flexible Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten bieten und unter anderem auch leistungsfähige Gaming-Zusammenstellungen mit einem großen CPU Kühler und einer dedizierten Grafikkarte ermöglichen. Wie sich das kleine Schwarze im Vergleich zum Bitfenix Prodigy schlägt, soll das folgende Review klären.

An dieser Stelle geht ein großer Dank für die Bereitsstellung des Testsamples und das damit verbundene Vertrauen an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Das Gehäuse wird in einem stabilen naturfarbenen Karton ausgeliefert. Ein einfacher schwarzer Print vermittelt alle technischen Eckdaten und anhand einer Explosionszeichnung werden die wichtigsten Schlüsselfeatures aufgezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das Zubehör umfasst alle für die Montage benötigten Schrauben, drei kleine Kabelbinder und außerdem sind bereits drei Lüfter im Gehäuse vorinstalliert. Eine mehrsprachige Anleitung begleitet die Montage und ein Hinweiszettel enthält Tipps im Falle eines fehlerhaften Produktes.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Technische Daten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Äußeres*

Das kompakte Node 304 überzeugt durch seine unaufdringliche und minimalistische Optik, welche nicht zuletzt durch die schlichte Linienführung geschaffen wird. Die leicht gewölbte Front aus gebürstetem Aluminium verleiht dem Gehäuse zudem einen edlen und zugleich zeitlosen Charakter. Lediglich ein kleiner weiße Fractal Schriftzug unterbricht hier die sonst homogene Gestaltung. Damit bleibt Fractal Design auch mit dem ITX Spross seiner Produktphilosophie treu. 
An der rechten Seite der Front befinden sich neben dem Powerschalter noch zwei USB3.0 Anschlüsse und die üblichen Audiobuchsen. Eine blaue Power-LED signalisiert den Betriebszustand des PCs, während eine weiße LED durch ein indirektes Licht Festplattenaktivitäten anzeigt.
Aufgrund der geringen Bauhöhe ist kein Platz für ein optisches Laufwerk vorgesehen. In Zeiten von USB-Stick Installationen und Online Distributionsplattformen wie Steam und Co sollte das aber kein größeres Problem darstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ein langes Gitter auf der Seite der Grafikkarte sorgt dafür, dass ausreichend Frischluft angesaugt werden kann. Das kleinere Gitter auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite soll hingegen dabei helfen die erwärmte Luft des Netzteils, zumindest teilweise aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern. Durch die feine Perforierung fügen sich die beiden Gitter sehr gut in das cleane Gesamtbild ein. 

Ein Blick auf die Rückseite offenbart bereits ein paar Details zum inneren Aufbau. Für den Abtransport der erwärmten Luft ist ein 140mm großer Lüfter verantwortlich. Die vorhandenen Bohrungen ermöglichen es bei Bedarf auch auf ein 120mm Modell zurückzugreifen. Eine Erweiterungskarte, wie zum Beispiel eine Grafikkarte, ist auf eine Breite von maximal zwei Slots begrenzt. Der kleine unscheinbare Schalter in der rechten oberen Ecke stellt eine simple Lüftersteuerung dar. Mit drei Schalterstellungen lassen sich die angeschlossenen Lüfter auf 5V, 7V oder 12V regeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
An der Unterseite wird durch einen Plastikrahmen ein kleiner Hohlraum geschaffen, um dem Netzteil ausreichend Frischluft zuzuführen. Der Lufteinlass wird mit einem herausziehbaren Staubfilter vor Verunreinigungen geschützt. 
Nach dem Entfernen der Front kommen zwei 92mm große Lüfter zum Vorschein. Auch hier verhindert ein Filter, das unnötiger Dreck ins System gesogen wird. Die hohle Front bietet genügend Raum damit ausreichend Luft angesaugt werden kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Verarbeitung hinterlässt auf den ersten Blick einen sehr guten Eindruck. Das Coating ist durchgehend sauber und die Spaltmaße sind überall gleichmäßig. Etwas Kritik muss man jedoch an den beiden Lüftergittern äußeren, denn dieser sind an den Kanten teilweise leicht nach außen gewölbt.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Inneres*

Nach dem Entfernen der Gehäuseabdeckung wird auf der Innenseite im Bereich der Grafikkarte ein weiterer Staubfilter ersichtlich. Die Reinigung dürfte sich allerdings etwas schwieriger gestalten, da der Filter durch die umgebogenen Laschen des Lüftergitters fixiert wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Aufgrund der beengten Platzverhältnisse sind die Möglichkeiten der Raumaufteilung eher begrenzt. Der Hersteller hat sich dazu entschieden, das Netzteil liegend im vorderen Bereich des Gehäuses unterzubringen und über eine Kabelverlängerung mit dem Stromnetz zu verbinden. Fixiert wird das Ganze mit einem Stahlrahmen. Soll eine dedizierte Grafikkarte zum Einsatz kommen, dann sollte das verwendete Netzteil eine maximale Einbautiefe von 160 mm nicht überschreiten und zudem auf Kabelmanagement verzichten. 
In drei modularen Laufwerksschlitten können bis zu sechs 2,5“ oder 3,5“ Datenträger hängend über der PSU montiert werden. Gummiunterlegscheiben sorgen dabei für eine leichte Entkopplung und helfen somit die Geräuschemissionen zu verringern. 
Damit bleibt nur noch die hintere Hälfte des Gehäuses für die Platzierung des Mainboards. Mit zirka 165 mm Platz in die Höhe bleiben bei der Wahl des CPU-Kühlers nahezu alle Möglichkeiten offen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Für die Belüftung des ITX Gehäuses sind drei Lüfter aus der hauseigenen Silent Series R2 zuständig. Während die beiden vorne platzierten Lüfter 92mm Lüfter Frischluft ins Gehäuse bringen, befördert ein 140mm großer Lüfter die erwärme Luft wieder nach draußen. Die verbaute Ein-Kanal Lüftersteuerung kann maximal drei Lüfter aufnehmen und diese in drei verschiedenen Geschwindigkeitsstufen regeln.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Montage*

Dank des von allen Seiten frei zugänglichen Inneren gestaltet sich die Montage eines Systems im Node 304 besonders einfach. Dennoch gibt es ein paar kleine Hürden zu nehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Da der Hersteller unglücklicherweise die Gewinde für die Mainboardabstandshalter überlackiert hat, kann das Einschrauben mitunter zu einem Kraftakt werden. Hierbei empfiehlt es sich ein passendes Werkzeug zur Unterstützung herzunehmen. 
Die Verwendung einer Grafikkarte beschränkt die Einbautiefe des Netzteils auf zirka 160mm. Soll Kabelmanagement zum Einsatz kommen dann gilt es zusätzlich noch die Tiefe der Steckverbindungen zu beachten.
Der Einsatz einer Grafikkarte mit mehr als 17cm Länge erfordert es, dass einer der modularen Festplattenkäfige entfernt wird. Danach stehen bis zu 31cm zur Verfügung, allerdings gilt es dabei zu beachten, dass die Kabel vom Netzteil noch irgendwo unterkommen müssen.
Der Einsatz von breiten Twin-Tower Kühlern beengt die Montagemöglichkeiten für Laufwerke. Vor allen Dingen 3,5“ Laufwerke werden bei so eine Konstellation auf der Strecke bleiben.
Der USB3.0 Header bietet einen Adapter, um die USB-Anschlüsse der Front auch an Mainboards mit internem USB2.0 betreiben zu können.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Testsystem*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die im Testsystem verwendete CPU wurde auf 4,5 GHz mit einer Spannung von 1,17V übertaktet. Zur Wärmeentwicklung wurden CPU und Mainboard 30 Minuten in Prime95 mit einem auf 12k fixierten Run gestresst. Die Grafikkarte wurde mit dem Fury-Tessy-Donut Test des EVGA OC Scanners ebenfalls 30 Minuten auf Temperatur gebracht. Die Ermittlung der Idle Temperaturen erfolgte 15 Minuten im Anschluss der Lasttests. 
Die Temperatur der CPU wurde mit CoreTemp ausgelesen, die Temperatur des Mainboard wurde mit Aida ermittelt und die Grafikkarten-Temperatur wurde von EVGA Precision angezeigt. 
Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit einem Voltcraft SL-100 durchgeführt. Das Gerät wurde in 50cm Abstand zum Gehäuse, auf der Seite der Grafikkarte platziert.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Temperaturentwicklung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der Wärmeentwicklung liegt das Node 304 nahezu auf einer Augenhöhe mit dem deutlich voluminöseren BitFenix Prodigy.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Lautstärke*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Note ist im direkten Vergleich minimal lauter als das Bitfenix Prodigy.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Fazit*

Durch sein dezentes und edles Erscheinungsbild fügt sich das Node 304 perfekt in jedes Wohnzimmer ein. Der durchdachte und flexible Innenaufbau ermöglicht hier die Konfiguration von leistungsstarken HTPC Systemen mit einem herkömmlichen ATX Netzteil, einem maximal 165mm hohen CPU Kühler, bis zu sechs Festplatten und einer High-End Grafikkarte. Dabei halten die drei vorinstallierten Lüfter aus der Fractal Design Silent Series R2 die Temperaturen im Zaum. Die integrierte dreistufige Lüftersteuerung ermöglicht es zudem die Lüfter dem jeweiligen Anwendungszweck lautstärketechnisch anzupassen. 

Aufgrund der beengten Platzverhältnisse gibt es ein paar Einschränkungen beim Netzteil sowie bei der Verwendung von Twin-Tower Kühlern in Kombination mit 3,5“ Festplatten. Die fehlende Montagemöglichkeit für ein optisches Laufwerk ist in der heutigen Zeit von digitalen Distributionsplattformen durchaus zu verschmerzen und kommt im konkreten Fall sogar der Optik zugute.

Das gelungene Gesamtpaket kann neben der hervorragenden Verarbeitung auch durch einen, durchaus gerechtfertigten Preis von ~72€ punkten. Das Node304 wird aufgrund des durchdachten Inneren, der sehr guten Verarbeitungsqualität sowie der gelungenen Optik mit einem Gold Brain und einem Design Brain prämiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Braineater (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 304 - Durchdachtes ITX Gehäuse in Edeloptik*

Test ist online, viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 304 - Durchdachtes ITX Gehäuse in Edeloptik*

Schöner Test, sehr gute Arbeit, herzlichen Dank .


----------



## Braineater (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 304 - Durchdachtes ITX Gehäuse in Edeloptik*

Bitte, Danke


----------



## aliriza (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 304 - Durchdachtes ITX Gehäuse in Edeloptik*

Tolles Gehäuse super fürs Wohnzimmer oder Büro


----------



## Shaav (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 304 - Durchdachtes ITX Gehäuse in Edeloptik*

Schönes Review. Wie muss man denn die 36db werten? Kann man das mit flüsterleise gleichsetzen? das sollte ja machbar sein in dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Braineater (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 304 - Durchdachtes ITX Gehäuse in Edeloptik*

Hey,
ja die 36 db sind nahezu unhörbar. Der Grundwert meiner Wohnung bei absoluter Stille liegt nach Messgerät bei ca 33 db


----------



## Noctua (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 304 - Durchdachtes ITX Gehäuse in Edeloptik*

Mein Review zum Node 304 von Anfang des Jahres mit weiteren Fotos.


----------



## Braineater (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 304 - Durchdachtes ITX Gehäuse in Edeloptik*

Danke für deinen umfangreichen Eindruck, hast echt viele Bilder mit verbauter Hardware gemacht


----------



## erma (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 304 - Durchdachtes ITX Gehäuse in Edeloptik*

CHöööööön, allerdings kraust es mir bei dem ganzen Kabelgewirr schon ein wenig.


----------



## Braineater (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 304 - Durchdachtes ITX Gehäuse in Edeloptik*

Ja das ist schon nicht ganz so ideal. Aber dafür ist es ja auch ein ITX Rechner und wenn der Deckel drauf ist sieht es eh niemand


----------

